# Heringsrezepte und so



## Angelreiner (28. März 2009)

Hallo,
da immer wieder explizit nach Rezepten hier gefragt wird, habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet. Hier sollte jeder seine Heringsrezepte einstellen.

Für den Anfang stelle ich meine gesammelten und teilweise selbst benutzten Rezepte hier ein.

Lasst es Euch schmecken und gut Fang.

Die gesalzenen Varianten habe ich im Thread "Heringe in der Schlei 2009" als .pdf Datei eingestellt. Dort den Post # 63 anschauen.


----------



## MarioDD (28. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

so und nu?
Hast ja bereits alles gesagt...! Wat will man da jetzt noch hinzuschreiben?
Nee haste super gemacht!#6


----------



## Angelreiner (30. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Ups,
#t ich wollte keinen Frustrieren oder verschrecken mit den Rezepten. 
So dachte ich, dass mit den Rezepten erstmal für die weniger versierten ein Grundstock an Heringsrezepten gegeben wird. Einige hatten ja immer wieder nach Rezepten nachgefragt.

Auch hat sicherlich jeder einen eigenen Geschmack oder eine andere oder bessere Zubereitungstechnik oder wie auch immer. So habe ich aus den gesammelten Rezepten meine Rezepte nach meinem Geschmack erstellt. Gekennzeichnet als "a la Reiner". 
Anderen schmeckt dies nicht unbedingt.

So schmeckt mir mein Bismarkhering echt lecker, ist aber zu weich. Die Fleischkonsistenz ist mir nicht elastisch genug. Das Fleisch zerfällt in mundgerechte Stücke. Vielleicht hat jemand ein Rezept oder einen Tipp wie das Fleisch elastischer bleibt.

Wie Du sicher weist, Hering kann man räuchern im Tischräucherofen oder in der Räuchertonne. Gibt es da Unterschiede und so weiter?

Du hast doch auch sicherlich gute Rezepte, Stelle sie doch ein. Je größer die Vielfalt, um so mehr Wissen und Geschmacksrichtungen sammeln sich an, oder? #h


----------



## MarioDD (30. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

nö, das hast du wohl auch nicht! Ist nur so, dass es nahezu perfekt war, so dass man kaum noch was hinzufügen kann.
Hier mal meine Rezepte.
*Brathering*
Rezept für 10 Heringe

Zutaten:
ca. 1 Ltr. Wasser
Tafelessig (5%) ca. 150-250 ml je nach Geschmack
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 halbe Zwiebel in Streifen geschnitten
50-80gr. Zucker
½ Tüte Bratheringsgewürz
1 Tüte Fischpanade
Zubereitung:

Das Wasser und die Gewürze kochen.
Die ausgenommenen und gesäuberten Heringe trocken tupfen.
Danach den Hering pfeffern und salzen und dann in der Fischpanade wenden.
Den Hering etwas stärker im heißen Fett anbraten, bis er schön braun ist.
Den fertig gebratenen Hering am besten in eine eckige Schüssel geben und ihn mit dem noch heißen Sud übergießen. Den Hering mindestens eine Nacht stehen und ziehen lassen.
Die Haltbarkeit im Kühlschrank beträgt so mindestens 3 Wochen.
Wird der Brathering mit dem heißen Sud gleich eingeweckt, so ist er mehrere Monate haltbar.

*Bismarckhering*
Rezept für 10 Heringe

Zutaten für den Sud:
ca. 1 Ltr. Wasser
Tafelessig (5%) ca. 150-250 ml je nach Geschmack
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 halbe Zwiebel in Streifen geschnitten
50-80gr. Zucker
½ Tüte Heringseinlegegewürz

Zubereitung:

Wasser und Gewürze zum kochen bringen und Abkühlen lassen.
Am besten wird der Sud, wenn man diesen über Nacht stehen lässt.
Dann werden die rohen Heringsfilets in ein Schraubglas gegeben und mit dem Sud übergossen.
Wichtig ist, dass keine Stelle „trocken“ bleibt. Der Hering muss schwimmen.
Danach wird das Glas verschraubt. Die kalt eingeweckten Heringe müssen jetzt mindestens 3-4 Wochen an einem dunklen und Kühlen Ort (z.B. Keller) ruhen.
Erst nach dieser Zeit sind die Heringe gut durchzogen und können verzehrt werden.


*Rollmops*
Rezept für 10 Heringe

Zutaten für den Sud:
ca. 1 Ltr. Wasser
Tafelessig (5%) ca. 150-250 ml je nach Geschmack
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 halbe Zwiebel in Streifen geschnitten
50-80gr. Zucker
½ Tüte Heringseinlegegewürz

Zubereitung:

Wasser und Gewürze zum kochen bringen und Abkühlen lassen.
Am besten wird der Sud, wenn man diesen über Nacht stehen lässt.
Die fertigen Heringsfilets werden mit Zwiebelstreifen und einem Stück Gewürzgurke eingerollt und mit einem Zahnstocher oder einem Stück Schaschlikspieß fixiert.
Dann werden die Rollmöpse in ein Schraubglas gegeben und mit dem Sud übergossen.
Wichtig ist, dass keine Stelle „trocken“ bleibt. Der Mops muss schwimmen.
Danach wird das Glas verschraubt. Die kalt eingeweckten Möpse müssen jetzt mindestens 3-4 Wochen an einem dunklen und Kühlen Ort (z.B. Keller) ruhen.
Erst nach dieser Zeit sind die Rollmöpse gut durchzogen und können verzehrt werden.


*Räucherhering (Bückling)*

Die ausgenommen Heringe für ca. 12 Stunden in eine 5 Prozentige Salzlake (10 Liter Wasser + 500 Gramm Salz) geben. Um eine schöne Farbe und ein kräftiges Raucharoma zu erhalten, geben Sie noch 1-2 ml Hickory Raucharoma hinzu. Wichtig ist, dass die Heringe noch mit Kopf sind.
Je nach Geschmack und Können - können diese auch unausgenommen bleiben.
Vor dem Räuchern werden die Heringe noch einmal mit kaltem Wasser abgespült und danach trocken getupft bzw. angetrocknet bis diese sich etwa Pergamentartig anfassen damit diese nicht reißen. 
Der Räucherofen wird zwischenzeitlich auf 90 Grad vorgeheizt. Am besten mit Buchenholz.
Es geht auch jedes andere trockenen Obstholz. Bitte aber niemals Nadelholz verwenden.
Dann werden die Heringe in den Heißen Ofen gehängt und bei etwa 60 – 90 Grad für ca. 5-8 Minuten gegart. Danach werden Buchenspäne dazugegeben damit sich ein feiner Rauch entwickelt. In diesem Rauch werden die Heringe für etwa 20- 30 Minuten geräuchert. Dabei darf die Temperatur nicht unter 50 Grad fallen.

Falls die Räucherhaken nicht reichen sollten, kann man sich mit Rouladennadeln oder aber auch Fahrradspeichen behelfen.


*Sauce nach Hausfrauenart*.

Zutaten:
1 Glas Mayonnaise
2 mittlere Äpfel
3 Gewürzgurken & 100 ml Gurkenwasser
200 ml Sahne
Salz und Pfeffer

Die Gurken, Äpfel und Zwiebeln in dünne Scheiben schneiden.
Die Mayonnaise in eine Schüssel geben und mit dem Gurkenwasser und der Sahne verrühren
Mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken. Die Gurken, Äpfel und Zwiebeln dazugeben und vorsichtig unterheben. Bei Bedarf mit Dill und Petersilie abschmecken. Die Matjesfilets bzw. die Salzheringe am besten in Mundgerechte Stücke schneiden und ebenfalls mit unterheben.
Diese „Mischung“ am besten eine Nacht an einem kühlen Ort ziehen lassen.
Als Beilage eignen sich hervorragend Pellkartoffeln oder Bratkartoffeln.



*Barbecue – Sauce:*

5 EL Worcestersauce 
5 EL Sojasauce 
½ TL Kräuter und Gewürze wie: Chilipulver , Piment, Oregano, Ingwer, Basilikum
2 EL Senf 
8 EL Essig ( auch Apfel-Cidre ) 
250 ml geschälte Tomaten (Konserve oder frisch) 
6 EL Butter / oder Olivenöl
Den Saft einer Zitrone
½ Dose Pfirsiche oder frische Pfirsiche 
0,5- 1,0 ml Hickory Raucharoma 
½Tasse brauner Zucker 
⅛ l Ketchup 
10 EL Ananassaft 

-> ergibt ca.750 Gramm

Alle Zutaten mit einem „Zauberstab“ pürieren und aufkochen.
Die Zutaten bitte abkühlen lassen und dann das Grillgut damit in der Endphase einstreichen.
Die Barbecue Sauce hält sich auch mehrere Tage im Kühlschrank.
Selbstverständlich kann man das Grillgut auch in die Marinade einlegen.

*Aalrauchmatjes*
*Herstellung der Lake:*
1Liter Wasser
50g Reife-Intensor
100 g (ca. je nach Geschmack) Kochsalz (möglichst unjodiert) oder Meersalz
0,5-1ml Hickory Raucharoma
*Anweisung: *
Verhältnis Fisch / Lake /Reifer: 
Pro 1 kg Fischfilet -1 Liter Lake -50 Gramm Reifeintensor
Lösen Sie den Reife Intensor im Wasser auf und geben Sie das Salz sowie das Hickory Raucharoma hinzu. 
Geben sie die Filets in die Lake und lassen sie das Ganze ca. 4-6 Tage. bei einer Laketemperatur von 8 - 10° C reifen.
Die Haut der Heringe kann sofort abgezogen werden - spätestens nach zwei Tagen im Reifebad muss diese abgezogen werden.
Wichtig: Täglich 1 - 2-mal umrühren!!
Nach der Reifezeit die Filets kurz unter einem Wasserstrahl abspülen. Danach die Filets in Öl geben. Es eignet sich Sonnenblumenöl und auch Rapsöl.
Je nach Geschmack kann man jetzt noch Zwiebelringe und Kräuter, wie Dill und Senfkörner oder auch Knoblauch hinzu geben.
Je länger der Matjes im Ölbad liegt, umso weicher und zarter wird er mit der Zeit.
Lagerung: 
Bis zu 1 Monat und länger im Kühlschrank


----------



## Angelreiner (31. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Super,
Deine Rezepte sind kurz und schmerzlos.

Wusste garnicht, dass der Gewürzhändler keinen Mindestbestellwert hat, damit kann man die Rezepturen ja problemlos ausprobieren.

Sag mal, werden die Bismarkheringe mit der Gewürzmischung elastischer oder sind die auch so weich wie bei meinem Rezept.


----------



## willi .f (31. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

super die rezepte,kann ich das auch mit eingefrorenen heringen machen?oder spricht da was dagegen ?
danke willi


----------



## MarioDD (31. März 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*



Angelreiner schrieb:


> Super,
> Deine Rezepte sind kurz und schmerzlos.
> 
> Wusste garnicht, dass der Gewürzhändler keinen Mindestbestellwert hat, damit kann man die Rezepturen ja problemlos ausprobieren.
> ...


 
Nee hast Recht: kein Mindestbestellwert!#r
Habs mit den Bismarckheringen probiert: das Gewürz ist nicht dran schuld-eher die Heringe. Frühjahrs und Herbstheringe haben eher mehr Fett und sind somit "weicher". Abgelaichter Hering ist fast fettlos und somit fester. Aber für 1,89 € kannste nichts falsch machen. Probiers einfach.



willi .f schrieb:


> super die rezepte,kann ich das auch mit eingefrorenen heringen machen? oder spricht da was dagegen ?
> danke willi


Nein ist absolut kein Problem!
Ist sogar empfehlenswert, die Heringe vorher einzufrieren. Somit kann man sicher gehen, dass die Nematoden abgetötet sind. Allerdings würden diese sowieso den Heldentot sterben, wenn die dem Lakebad "ausgesetzt" sind. Das Salz tötet ebenfalls die Nematoden ab. Ansonsten gibt es absolut keine Probleme-egal welche Zubereitung man wählt..


----------



## Trish (1. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Die Rezepte kenn ich auch und zwar von der Matjeshering Seite sind die. Die mit dem Zucker sind aber entweder ein Druckfehler, oder sonst was. Ich hab die auch so gemacht, aber 175 gr Zucker ist definitiv zu viel und zu süss...es sei denn man steht auf süssen fisch..und das ist der... wenns fertig ist....


----------



## MarioDD (1. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*



Trish schrieb:


> Die Rezepte kenn ich auch und zwar von der Matjeshering Seite sind die. Die mit dem Zucker sind aber entweder ein Druckfehler, oder sonst was. Ich hab die auch so gemacht, aber 175 gr Zucker ist definitiv zu viel und zu süss...es sei denn man steht auf süssen fisch..und das ist der... wenns fertig ist....


 
ohohoh du hast Recht!
Der Zuckeranteil ist für die doppelte Menge. Also bitte die Hälfte nehmen! Es gibt übrigens auch Leute, die verzichten völlig auf Zucker. Ich denke aber, 1-2 Esslöffel kann man bei 10 Heringen schon dran machen.

Ich versuch jetzt mal die 175 Gramm zu ändern.


----------



## Heilbutt (1. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

So, nun mein Senf:

Ich habe letze Woche meine letzten 14 Salzheringe vom
Vorjahr (Kappeln, Ostern 2008, konserviert in reinem Salz)
zubereitet. Es gibt ja nun endlich bald wieder frische!!:m

und zwar eher "mediterran":

-Fischein raus ausm Salz, drei Tage gewässert
-Pfeffer, Gewürzkräuter in und auf den Fisch
-Olivenöl und reichlich Knoblauch vermengt
-Fisch in eine Tonschale gelegt, Ölmischung darüber verteilt
-Petersilie und dünne Zitronenscheiben draufgelegt
-ca. 20 min. bei 150°C in den Ofen
-dazu Thymiamkartoffeln, die dann in der entstandenen
 Soße getunkt werden
-anschließend nen Ouzo

war sehr lecker, wobei ich zugeben muß, daß das Fleisch
der Heringe mit zunehmender Lagerdauer auch immer
trockener wurde. Geschmacklich waren sie aber tadellos.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## juchte (2. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

10St Salzheringe(ca.1kg)gut wässern,filetieren und wie folgt einlegen.Man kann auch grüne Heringe nehmen,diese nach dem filetieren mit 3-4 El Salz dick einreiben und 3 Std. ruhen lassen damit das Fleisch schön fest wird,dann kurz abwaschen und trocken tupfen.
Die Marinade aus Kräuteressig,Tomatensaft.Öl und Zucker gut vermischen,Gewürze dazu geben,Gewürzgurken und Zwiebeln in Kleine Würfel schneiden und untermischen.Die Heringsfilets in der Marinade 1-2 Tage ziehen lassen.

8 El Kräuteressig 10%
16 El Tomatensaft
6 El Öl/Olivenöl,vielleicht geht auch anderes
75 g Zucker
300 g Zwiebel
300 g Gewürzgurken
5 St Nelken
3 St Lorbeerblätter
5 St Gewürzkörner Piment


----------



## Angelreiner (9. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Alles feine Rezepte.
Jetzt muss ich nur endlich meinen Hering fangen. Leider ist mein Böötchen noch undicht. Aber in zwei Wochen oder so, dann schnapp ich mir meine Heringe. 

Dann wird gepruzelt.


----------



## Marlena Anastasia (15. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Na die ganzen Rezepte hören sich echt lecker an. Werde sie irgendwann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Angelreiner (20. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Jo, sind schon geile Rezepte dabei.

Werde die Woche passend zur Heringszeit ein Rezept über Herings Frikadellen einzustellen. Ist zwar nicht mein Geschmack aber vielleicht gemfällt es einem. Auch ist es so,, bei den kleinen SCHLEIHERINGEN braucht man halt ne Menge. Da tue ich die lieber braten. Aber vielleicht sucht ja jemand so ein Rezept


----------



## Angelreiner (22. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Heringskuchen  Heringsfrikadellen, norwegisches Rezept
7 grüne Heringe, filetiert, entgrätet
6 rohe Kartoffeln, geschält u. geviertelt
1 große Zwiebel, geschält u. geviertelt
1 Handvoll fetten Speck in Streifen
1 Glas rote Beete, abgetropft
Alles durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Ergibt eine rötliche Masse wg. der roten Beete

Mit  Salz u. Pfeffer abschmecken
Evtl. mit 1 rohem Ei und ein wenig Kartoffelmehl die durch gedrehte Masse abbinden ((Konsistenz verbessert) damit man die Herings Frikadellen besser formen kann und diese beim Braten nicht auseinander fallen.

Als Beilage Pellkartoffeln und ein Gemüse aus Steckrüben oder Möhren oder Kohlrabi
Ferner eine Zwiebelsauce aus fein gehackten gerösteten Zwiebeln über die Frikadellen und Kartoffeln geben. Rezepte von Zwiebelsauce kennt jede Hausfrau alternativ im net.


----------



## Surf (23. April 2015)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Klingt gut! Nur wie bereite ich das zu? ;-)


----------



## Angelreiner (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Heringsrezepte und so*

Wird alles durch nen Fleischwolf gedreht. So wie es bei Frikadellen üblich ist. 

In dem norwegischen Originalrezept, welches mir in einer "maschinellen Übersetzung" aus dem norwegischen vorliegt, sind auch keine genaueren Angaben gemacht. Auch dort wurden nur die Zutaten angegeben. 

Denke mir, wenn man die Zutaten wolftt ist das abschmecken eine persönliche Sache. Ich selbst habe das Rezept noch nicht ausprobiert.

Habe das Rezept entsprechend geändert. Denke jetzt ist es klarer.


----------

